# lionheads



## taraann81 (Nov 21, 2009)

This is my new lionhead doe.  Any name suggestions.


----------



## Kooshie (Nov 21, 2009)

Princess?  She's very pretty.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 22, 2009)

Dusty, as in "dust bunny"       We got a lionhead too, although dd is not spending the time with it that "Gillie" needs.  He got his name b/c he looks like he's wearing a gillie suit.


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 22, 2009)

All of the rabbits are really my kids.  And I told them before we got the flemish almost 2 months ago that once they are my responsibility they are gone.  My so is unbelivably responsible with.  I have not once in the last 2 months had to remind him to feed/water or care for the rabbits.  I think I am going to get a Lionhead buck so he can breed a litter or two.  Sell the kits to people or a petstore and use the money to purchase supplies and food for the rabbits.   
I think it is a wonderful opportunity for him to learn how to make and spend money wisely(by no means do I think its a get rich deal) just that  perhaps by selling some kits he can help pay for some of the costs that come with owning the rabbits!


----------



## danielle82 (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I love her color! It is so rich! what did you name her?


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 22, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 22, 2009)

No I can't think of perfect names.  I really liked Dust bunny as Miss_thenorth suggested and that may end up being the name.  I love clever names like that!


----------



## maihlet (Nov 24, 2009)

How about Galdalfina?

(A Female Gandalf from Lord of the Rings).

I thought of "Gandalf the Grey" when I saw how cute she looked!


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love the lord of the rings!  But my daughter (the 5 year old, girly girl.)  came up with pixie.  I thought it was very feminine and cute.  So Pixie it is!

Thanks for everyones help!


----------

